
Show HN: WebCatalog Lite – Turn any website into lightweight desktop app - quanglam2807
https://getwebcatalog.com/
======
gmemstr
This actually looks really cool, curious how it works under the hood. Sort of
disappointed there's no WebCatalog Lite version for Windows, would love to
avoid using Electron - is it a mater of building it, or are there OS-specific
the Chromium build requires?

